# Looking for supported web host control panel



## GiotisSL (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello,

The available FreeBSD versions are: 8.4, 9.3, 10.1.
I am looking for a free Web Host control panel alternative to cPanel or DirectAdmin to host few websites.

Already tried/checked zPanel, Webmin (VirtualMin is not supported for versions 8.3+), cPanel, DirectAdmin and Ajenti.

Are there any web host control panels which can be used by any of these versions?

Thanks !


----------



## GiotisSL (Dec 28, 2014)

?


----------

